# Fascinated by Bees



## foxden (Dec 2, 2010)

Just joined the forum. Don't know if I will actually keep bees, but have an interesting story. I am a hobbyist potter and made a few large archetectural sculptures for our yard here in Florida. 

Long story short, bees took up residency inside one of them. One morning last week we noticed them flying in and out of an opening in the sculpture. I had read lots about African bees but these didn't seem aggressive when I approached cautously to see them.

Called one person in the phone book who said it would be several hundreds of dollars to remove. I then got in touch with the Suncoast Beekeepers Association and they emailed their members about my situation. The following morning one of the members came out with an extra bee jacket and removed all the bees with a vacuum box and left us with a few combs full of honey.

What amazed me was just how calm and gentle the bees were. In fact, the beekeeper told us he was going to use our queen to calm one of his more aggressive hives.

The honey is delicious and we keep thinking about setting one of those copper topped garden hives in our yard in Sarasota.

I have been reading this forum, some bee supply catalogs and some other internet sites. Plan on attending a meeting of the association, too.

If we get a hive, we don't want to expand to more. 

Can a person keep one hive without a great deal of maintenance? After all, the bees we initially had did everything on their own.

Lots to learn, but sure glad we didn't let anyone kill the bees.


----------



## Magnum12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome. 

We have ties to Sarasota. I heard it was a little chilly down there. My brother-in-law also lives there and encounters bees also. 

Glad someone took care of them for you as verses an exterminator. 

Your right, they had all that they needed/wanted in their chosen house but things change a little when you put them in _your_ bee house. I think you will find out what is entailed with a little research. 

Good luck


----------



## M.S. (Nov 7, 2009)

They will need some management. I'd eliminate any thoughts otherwise.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

What does architectural pottery look like, welcome by the way, they can be very low maintenance, you have nothing to loose, if you dont like it after you try it quit
bob


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Can a person keep one hive without a great deal of maintenance?"_

You can try that for a while and see how that works out. Usually it is recomended to have at least two hives. With two hives and some beekeeper's assistance/intervention if any problems arise, it's possible to have at least one hive going year after year. With only one hive, the beekeeper may have to start all over, year after year with a newly purchased nuc, package or swarm.

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## foxden (Dec 2, 2010)

I attempted to post an image of the sculpture and a view of the hive inside but gave up out of frustration. I will re-read instructions on posting and try again later.


I would gladly email photos to you.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

My self and Wife are amature potters also and would love to see your work please, if you don't mind, forward pictures to beesandberrys @ hotmail .com Thank you. John Hargrave 
You have me thinking of making a full size decorative skep for the yard.


----------



## foxden (Dec 2, 2010)

I emailed two photos to AmericasBeekeeper and he said he'd post them for me. The sculpture was not intended to be a hive, but I guess the design was perfect for them. (It was reduction fired to about cone 6 - for you potters).


----------

